# start-up



## Estella

çevirdiği metinde bu yeni kurulan firmalar için çok kullanılıyor. bu firmaları bulup onlara yatırım yapmak isteyenlerle birleştiren ajans gibi bir şey var. sözün kısası, bunu tek bir kelimeyle versem daha iyi olacak. acaba böyle bir kelime var mı? benim aklıma hiçbir şey gelmiyor.

örnek: technology start-ups (yeni kurulan ve yatırımcıya ihtiyacı olan bir teknoloji firması, oyun yaratan bir kişi olabilir bu mesela, sonra bu oyunu geliştirip piyasasa sunabilecek bir duruma getirebilmek için paraya, dolayısıyla da yatırımcıya ihtiyacı var)

Teşekkürler


----------



## Estella

The Economist'ten de bir örnek buldum, belki yardımcı olur diye onu da veriyorum:

Recall, many of these Gen X'ers entered their acceptance stage in the 1990s when they saw members of their cohorts get rich (and then poor) on tech start-ups.

Makalenin tamamı burada: http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2008/05/can_slackers_go_corporate


----------



## ancalimon

İlk açılış ? ya da İlk bağlayıcı

Aklıma Amiga'larda harddiskteki S klasöründe bulunan startup-sequence den geldi.

Bilgisayarı ilk açtığında bu yazı dosyası okunuyor ve orada yazan komutlar işletim sistemi hazır olana kadar tek tek işleniyor. Bu da bi nevi işi bağlıyor


----------



## namik80

Technology start-ups: Burada firmanın üretime geçebilmek için sahip olması gereken teknolojiden bahsediliyor sanırım. Sözkonusu teknoloji; makine, alet, bilgi gibi faktörlerin ayrı ayrı veya birlikte bulunması ile oluşur. Ben bunu "teknoloji başlangıç yatırımı" olarak çevirebilirim. Bu çevirim ne kadar tatmin edici oldu bilemem.


----------



## Estella

hayır, anlamadınız, technology start-up bir örnekti, teknoloji sektöründen çevirisini aradığım türden bir firma. yukarıda uzun uzun anlattım bu firmaların neye ihtiyacı olduğunu...


----------



## Rallino

Türkçe'de böyle bir terim olduğunu zannetmiyorum. _Start-up _diyip asterisk (*) kullanarak metnin altında çevirmen notu (ç.n.) şeklinde uzun uzun belirtebilirsiniz.


----------



## TekYelken

Merhaba,

*Kuruluş* anlamında kullanılıyor sanırım.

http://www.zargan.com/sozluk.asp?Sozcuk=start++up


----------



## yavuzotar

Sn Estella:

Galiba en uygunu Türkçemizde zaten var olan ve kullanılan "yeni yetme" ifadesi olabilir. Bu ifade kullanışa alınıp pekala cari bir hale getirilebilir. Biraz geç oldu cevabım. Sebebine gelince.... ben de bu forumda "yeni yetme"yim.


----------



## shiningstar

Anladığım kadarıyla siz ingilizce karşılık bulmak istiyorsunuz, yanılıyor muyum?
Eğer öyleyse "headhunters" teriminden yola çıkarak ben size "start-ups hunters" diye önersem?


----------

